# Purty, ...



## superfreak (Apr 18, 2009)

Female Giant Rainforest Mantid (_Hierodula majuscula_)





































Shes MAJESTIC!  Geddit, geddit? :lol:


----------



## revmdn (Apr 18, 2009)

Very purdy.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Apr 18, 2009)

Very nice photos


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2009)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Giosan (Apr 18, 2009)

How cute!!


----------



## Griever (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow, she's a natural


----------



## cloud jaguar (Apr 18, 2009)

She is sure a chirpy specimin. *Looks very similar to our native s. limbatas too


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 18, 2009)

Very cool! How did you get her to pose in the picture frame?


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 18, 2009)

Beautiful photos, Olga!  

Lol @ Phil...


----------



## superfreak (Apr 18, 2009)

Thankyou guys  Yeah we've got a species here (Pseudomantis albofimbriata) that looks quite similar to your S. limbatas. I keep them too and i was actually astounded how different a Hierodula sp looks! Shes just so ROBUST! Like a little tank. In those pics she's about the same size as an S. limbata but shes moulted since and is heavy! I dont think ive ever felt weight from a mantid. and ive had Archimantid and Tenoderaspecies which are long but dont seem that heavy. Cant wait till she grows up!  Too bad shes so tame, cant get her to do a threat display...


----------



## hierodula (Apr 18, 2009)

superfreak said:


> Female Giant Rainforest Mantid (_Hierodula majuscula_)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice mantid. you should be proud of her  ..honey, make a threat pose...good girl!!  :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 18, 2009)

u used all the words I would of for her, she is a princess! ps and knows it


----------



## Murp (Apr 22, 2009)

shes so pretty

and to think my little babies have a chance at looking that spectacular


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 22, 2009)

IAmWhoIAm said:


> shes so prettyand to think my little babies have a chance at looking that spectacular


She is, and they will be!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2009)

She is just to kool, what kind of cam do you use.


----------



## superfreak (May 1, 2009)

a seriously limited Panasonic. DMC-TZ2

basically a point and shoot!


----------

